# Welding Lenses for the visually impaired



## 8ntsane (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey Guys

I have had alot of stuff over the last yr with my eyes, and havnt touched my welders in over a yr. For the first time in over a yr, I decided to fire up my trusty Hobart TR250HF to weld a small project I was working on. To my surprize,I found I couldnt see the weld puddle. It was like looking at a LED light.

Im no stranger to TIG welding. Have been doing it since the mid 80s. But this was a shocker for me. I have 2- auto darkening helmets, and tryed both at various settings, thinking we have a problem with the first helmet. With this white Im seeing, it makes it impossible to see what your doing, and quality,,what quality?, is out the window.

I had a friend stop over to the house, and test out the welder, just to verify its me, and not the equipment. Yup, its me all right. The 2- helmets have served me well, and still work fine, but have no idea as to the lenses they have. Ive allways just changed the clear outer shield when they get scratched up.

On a google search,,Im seeing blue/ gold lenses, and wondering if a change in lense would help with this problem? I have the TIG as mentioned, and allso a mig welder too. But if I can get a lense to sort this out, it would be nice. I guess other wise, my welding days are over, and time to sell off these machines.

Any idea,s?


----------



## 7HC (Sep 23, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have had alot of stuff over the last yr with my eyes, and havnt touched my welders in over a yr. For the first time in over a yr, I decided to fire up my trusty Hobart TR250HF to weld a small project I was working on. To my surprize,I found I couldnt see the weld puddle. It was like looking at a LED light.



Assuming you're using a regular helmet, you could experiment with progressively stacking several filters to see if a much higher opacity helps you to see the pool more clearly.  
Sounds like your eyes are much more sensitive than they used to be, so cutting down on the incoming light has to worth trying.

A discussion with your optometrist might be worthwhile too.


M


----------



## swatson144 (Sep 23, 2012)

Paul I suspect it is more about the birth date on your ID card. I had the same problem last project I fired up (finished a week ago). Seems me arms aren't as long as they were last project. Put my reading glasses on and I was healed, except for them fogging and the usual.

Steve (a year younger than you Nanana A booboo)


----------



## macrnr (Sep 23, 2012)

You might try a cheater (magnifying) lens. They made a world of difference for me as I got older.


----------



## irishwoodsman (Sep 23, 2012)

i went to a blue lense yrs back it made a world of diffrence or you can put a brighter light on your work:thinking::thinking:


----------



## 8ntsane (Sep 23, 2012)

7HC said:


> Assuming you're using a regular helmet, you could experiment with progressively stacking several filters to see if a much higher opacity helps you to see the pool more clearly.
> Sounds like your eyes are much more sensitive than they used to be, so cutting down on the incoming light has to worth trying.
> 
> A discussion with your optometrist might be worthwhile too.
> ...




Both the helmets are auto darkening, with ajustment dial from I think 9-13.

Stacking filters sounds like a plan, Ill have give that a try tomorrow. It would be worth a shot at this point.

The eye specialist say they have no explanation for the sensitivity to light. Im in to the hospital every 4-6 weeks for either lazer, or injections. Yes, injections, a needle in your eyeball.

A year ago they had no explanation for my left eye pupil being wide open all the time, and said it may allways be like that, but it did go back to allmost normal after all the work they have done on them.

I really dont want to stop welding, and seel off the equipment, so Im looking to try what ever it takes before it comes to that.


----------



## 8ntsane (Sep 23, 2012)

irishwoodsman said:


> i went to a blue lense yrs back it made a world of diffrence or you can put a brighter light on your work:thinking::thinking:



Irish

I have the ajustable auto darkening helmets, are these lenses meant to be added to the existing by stacking, or replace the original in a standard helmet?

I didnt try adding a brighter light over the work piece, so thats another thing to try out.


----------



## 8ntsane (Sep 23, 2012)

swatson144 said:


> Paul I suspect it is more about the birth date on your ID card. I had the same problem last project I fired up (finished a week ago). Seems me arms aren't as long as they were last project. Put my reading glasses on and I was healed, except for them fogging and the usual.
> 
> Steve (a year younger than you Nanana A booboo)




Steve

Your arms are too short 
I dont have that problem, though I know many folks do. Im allways bringing things up closer, and not farther away. I have bi focals working in the shop. The top brings things in focus at arms lengh for working at the lathe or mill, and the bottom brings things in focus close up, like when reading a mic.

So as it stands, my arms are short enough.
I dont need arms anymore, just attach my hands to the side of my head would work fine. :rofl:

I just gotta get rid of this white out deal


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 23, 2012)

I wear a shade 5 pair of sagety glasses form american optics that is a 2x bifocal.  I have pretty good luck seeing the puddle still.  My eyes on these computer screens are failing, but with my Digital Elite big window and 4 sensors I am still foing OK with a little magnification.  Might give that a try too.  I dont know if it is cumulative or po;arizing but it definately seemed to help last time I fired up on stainless or alli which are my two worst materials to weld because of poor hand eye coorcination since I got sick.  Glad your still working and trying different things too.
Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 23, 2012)

I too have been frustrated by my poor eye sight in the past couple years. I tried cheaters and they helped some but I found that a good pair of reading glasses by themselves have worked the best. Clean the inside of your lense with proper glass cleaner & keep your clear cover changed out regularly & it will help a ton.


----------



## 8ntsane (Sep 24, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> I too have been frustrated by my poor eye sight in the past couple years. I tried cheaters and they helped some but I found that a good pair of reading glasses by themselves have worked the best. Clean the inside of your lense with proper glass cleaner & keep your clear cover changed out regularly & it will help a ton.



I talked to a friend tonight, and handed me a box full of the drugstore reading glasses, all different strengh,so Im going to be in the shop tomorrow, trying out everything I can, and hope somthing works.

Thanks for all the suggestions guys.
Im hoping I can get the problem sorted out, but if not, such is life. As it goes, all good things must come to a end. If I have to sell both my welders, then maybe go shopping for other equipment :rofl:


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 24, 2012)

I wear bifocals normally, with zero correction in one eye on top and very little on the other. I have developed a habit of holding my head kind of down over the years of welding without buttoning my shirt all the way up, or wearing a tee shirt. I have been burned more than once on the vee shaped opening of a shirt that exposes the upper chest. So now, I tend to try to use the upper part of my glasses, which don't help at all at welding distance. A while back at the shop I worked in, we had a nice TIG, and I was using it and felt practically blind. I'm used to hearing the MIG enough to know what I am seeing, even if not too clear, but the TIG I need to see right, and I couldn't without tipping my head back. Felt really weird, and the welds didn't turn out as well as they should have. I was using an auto-darkening hood, but with plain glass. Later, the welding supervisor told me he kept a 4" square 2x cheater in the tool locker for himself because he had the same problem. I never tried it, so I don't know whether it would work or not. I don't own a TIG machine at the moment, but I would like to get one, so I'll have to check it out then, if not sooner. I'm sure it would help my MIG work as well. I'd probably try welding without the bifocals at all then.

As far as color filters go, why not ask your LWS? I'm sure they have heard of your issue before. or write Miller or Lincoln. They have excllent tech people.


----------



## ranch23 (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm facing this also, knew it might happen, just not so soon. This is a really big deal to those of us who have it. I am wearing the readers and may have to up the power. Not fun.


----------



## macrnr (Sep 25, 2012)

It sucks getting old, but it sure beats the alternative................


----------



## 8ntsane (Sep 25, 2012)

ranch23 said:


> I'm facing this also, knew it might happen, just not so soon. This is a really big deal to those of us who have it. I am wearing the readers and may have to up the power. Not fun.



I tried several things over the last few days, and no luck with anything. Im at the conclusion my welding days are done. After trying out several different power readers, with marginal improvment, and a few borrowed welding helmets, I guess one has to realize those days are gone.:nuts:

Im gonna miss not being able to just fire up the welder and Tig steel, aluminum, stainless when ever I want, but Im not going to fight it any longer.

The Tig welder went up for sale yesterday, and have a fellow coming out to see me in the morning to check it out. The mig welder I will keep around for those jobs were it doesnt have to look pretty.
:rofl:
When your eye sight starts failing, it is a big deal. Ive had a major change in vision over the last yr or so. The landscape has been forever changed.

No sense trying to fight it, just move on, and do things you still can do. At least I can still read the Mics with the bifocals. hew:


----------



## macrnr (Sep 25, 2012)

Maybe you could find a young person and show him or her how to use the machines and impart some of your years of wisdom on him or her? Then what you had, might not be lost.


----------



## xalky (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh brother... I just went to the eye doctor today! I have glaucoma setting in and a new prescription for bi-focals. Sucks getting old. My mind still feels like it's 24 yrs old, but smarter. My body feels like it's 24 yrs old, until i exert myself the wrong way...:lmao:


----------



## 8ntsane (Sep 25, 2012)

macrnr said:


> Maybe you could find a young person and show him or her how to use the machines and impart some of your years of wisdom on him or her? Then what you had, might not be lost.



I wish that was possible. I think to teach welding, the teachers eye sight would need to be better than mine. When I was taught back in the mid 80s, the guy was looking over my shoulder watching my every move. Coaching me all the way.

Kids these days dont have to much interest in learning a new skill. Im still teaching the wife to run my Sidney lathe, and she is slowly getting it.
At least I can show her how to run that machine, and can keep a watchfull eye on her moves. The big lathe doest seem to bother her, but the milling machine she wants no part of.:nono:


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 26, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> but the milling machine she wants no part of



"hand waving wildly" Oooo, Oooo noises, pick me, pick me, please sir.............

but on a more serious side. Bad luck mate, dont lose hope, a (more) simple cure might be on the cards.
I had laser surgery for shortsightedness 20 years ago (after wearing glasses for 15 years), just getting fitted for short arms deficiency now. 1st time with spectacles in a looooong time.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 26, 2012)

Paul,
Ouch man, selling your tig is a pretty drastic thing... That sucks all the way around.  Have you been to an optician or optometrist?  I mean a real live Dr, not the quacks in the mall at lens crafters.  I would definately pursue correction even if you do sell your welders to insure that you dont have some insidious issue hiding like high blood pressure and glaucoma.  The check up and scrip will be cheap compared to losing you abillity to enjoy life.  Hate to see that happen to anybody.
Bob


----------



## ranch23 (Sep 27, 2012)

My eye doctor said there are things coming down the road that will completely repair our vision. I also hate to see you sell, altho' I understand.


----------



## 8ntsane (Sep 27, 2012)

Well Guys

The Tig is gone, sold it yesterday, and loaded it up and watched it drive off. Im still debating if I should also sell the MIG welder now. Ive concidered keeping that machine for general hack jobs where the qaulity isnt a issue. I will ponder that though for a few more days, and decide.

Bob
Ya it sucks, and its not what I wanted to do, but with all the issues Ive had going on, I would only be kidding myself thinking I could Tig weld again. So better off to a new home, and the machine will have a new owner, and new start. 

All my eye sight problems are complications of being diebetic. Glocoma is also part of it, but they wont do anything with that till its worse for some reason. Over the past yr or so, they have been giving me heavy sessions of lazer, injections directly in your eyes, and have had one eyes duct work rebuilt, and that was a horror show. They crank your eye lid open with a small bumper jack, and had to cut into my upper eye. That operation you had to be wide awake, can you say ouch!

As it stands these days, every 4 weeks or so, I get injections. At times they see a need for light lazer treatments while Im there. They keep telling me, be super carefull working around metal machines, grinders, welders and such. Because if I was to get something in my left eye, and infection set in, its game over, I will loose that eye.

So, after 30 yrs of welding, those skills are finished, and the page turns. I can still run my other machines, so Im ok with that. Just can,t risk any more damage to these old eyes. And with welding, the risks are higher. Also welding/fabricaters usually have grinders in there hands too, another thing thats risky for me too.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 27, 2012)

Well, I hate that you are having to give up something dear to you, but I suppose it will happen to all of us eventually. I wish I were closer, I'd have had a look at your TIG. I've about talked myself into one. Just have to start shopping I guess.


----------

